# Washing walls



## petefarms (Oct 17, 2004)

Want to wash some of the walls in the house I m presently in, most are painted sheetrock. It's probably been 5 or 6 years since they were washed. Any suggestions.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Start at the bottom and work up. Wipe drips and streaks as you go.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

TSP, hot water in a bucket and a sponge mop. Mop the walls, works great...


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

repaint


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I use my mop, it has the washable terry cloth covers, and vinegar water. Easy peasy. I do the ceiling fan the same way, it's up at the very peak of the vaulted ceiling.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I always do mine same as Tinga mentioned. I have to get at it tomorrow. I have a bunch of those soft wooly paint rollers unopened. I thought I would try them see if it's easier. not sure if it would work. I wouldn't have to move my hips so much . ~Georgia.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I use a Swiffer Wet cloth on the swiffer tool.

Our kitchen has light cream walls, no vent over the stove, the window doesn't open and the only way to keep it cool enough to work is to run the ceiling fan.

My walls and ceiling get wet swiffered every six months or so.

Works really well on the walls, and shower walls, in the bathroom, too.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I agree..easy to just paint. I'll dust with a mop for cob webs but find it really easier to just paint.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I use as hot of water as possible and those microfiber towels from Costco. They are a bright yellow.

Works incredibly well.


----------

